# LIVE ROCK LIGHTING



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i just bought an Ocean Sun 15" flourescent light bulb for my 10 gal SW tank.......... will my live rock grow and flourish with this type of lighting or do i need something else??


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

you don't need any special lighting for live rock, in fact, i've heard that coralline algae (the pink and purple stuff) does better under low light. the only issue you may have is if there are hitchhiker corals or other stuff that requires light. if you have anything, it will probably die off.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

so i assume that this light will be ok for my live rock and fish only tank??? thanks rday, i tried reading some of your stuff on pfish, but it was just way over my head..............


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Actually you dont want the animals on the outside of the rock to flourish. The organisms on the inside of the rock is what is important. And if you have a fish only tank with no high light requiring invertabrates than you should be fine. As for the coraline algea it seemed to grow pretty much all over my tank. On the galss near the lights and on the bottom where the light is not as intense.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have seen live rock totaly un-lit and it looked very nice.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have live rock with regular flourscent bulbs the kind you get with the hood and my rock flourishes well till the snails eat the plants


----------

